# A new meaning to 'house trained' pets...



## PingPongPony (21 November 2013)

So my ferrets have been incredibly helpful recently (NOT!) especially with the tiding up (see: the mystery of the missing bits thread). 
And I thought that I may share photos of all the other chores I make the little uns do, and what it means to have a truly house trained pet 
Please feel free to add your own stories/photos/videos of your house trained pets 

Here is the house chores team ready to go






They start off with mopping up the floor












Then they move on to doing the dishes






After they have finished the dishes, its now time to do the laundry












They also have to make sure that your hair is nicely done before you go out






Then they start doing some DIY






They will also change the tyres on your motorbike (cars are a tad too tricky)






They are also brilliant at removing the snow from the path






After all this work, they do unfortunately beg for treats






But once they get a treat, they are too tired to ask for anything else


----------



## Zero00000 (21 November 2013)

Gave me a giggle, they look like right ol' characters


----------



## jodie3 (21 November 2013)

Ahh lovely! Makes me miss my lovely house ferret.


----------



## FubsyMog (21 November 2013)

Those are obscenely cute! Never really been up close to a ferret but now I want to know some!


----------



## Evie91 (22 November 2013)

Brilliant - lovely pictures Do love a ferret it's just the smell that puts me off!


----------



## PingPongPony (22 November 2013)

Thanks everyone  
The smell is honestly not as bad as everyone says it is. My little uns have a huge cage outside, and come inside every day for playtime. They're both spayed/neutered, house trained (as in toilet trained) and are very clean little tots. My gran has very sharp sense of smell, and she normally feels sick when she smells ferrets, but she was absolutely fine when our two were playing next to her in the living room, so they really aren't that bad! 
They do of course have their specific smell, and it is stronger in their cage, but then its just the same in dog kennels.
The smell is not for everyone, some people love it, some people hate it


----------



## Sussexbythesea (22 November 2013)

I so fancy a couple of ferrets after seeing yours they look adorable and lots of fun!


----------



## kirstys 1 (22 November 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## PingPongPony (26 November 2013)

Do it! They're lots of fun, and they do let you have a cuddle after running around for a bit, they're not particularly high maintenance, they need fresh water and food available at all times, they are normally toilet trained and do their business in one or two selected places, on newspapers, which are easy to get hold of and clean up. They do need a fairly large space but they are fine living outside as long as they have a box with bedding to protect them from rain, wind etc. Mine have a lot of space only because my dad is amazing at making stuff and we had free materials as well as enough space, but they don't need as much space as mine have if you are going to give them a good 2 hours of play time in the house 
Here's what my two have as their house, it's been modified a bit since this picture, now there are pipes attached to the walls of the cage, a few more shelves, and they also have a tunnel leading into a 3 level cage inside the shed  







There are so many in rescues that are really lovely little tots and in need of homes, plus they are already neutered/spayed if you get them for a rescue  My two are from the RSPCA  And the requirements for ferret re homing aren't as ridiculous as they are for dogs or cats


----------



## RaynerK (26 November 2013)

Ahhh so cute. Can I hire them for the day to do some cleaning/gardening? I had two ferrets as a kid, i miss them.


----------



## PingPongPony (26 November 2013)

You'd have to hire them for at least a month as for the first month or so, they get to know their equipment and surroundings before starting to do any work


----------

